# Power Max HD 828OAE "curb weight"



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I bought one of these today, and I am curious as to the weight of the machine in ready to run condition. I couldn't find it in multiple Toro sites... they never list the weight in the specs.

I did find on Home Despot that they show a "product weight" of 310lbs, but I bet that is the blower in the box as shipped by Toro.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya... gonna be right about that once you toss the box but get 'er topped off.
After a couple hundred yards a few pounds either way won't feel much different anyhow. 🤣


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Well, the best thing about it is I only paid $800 for it. It's kind of a NOS thing. The engine has been run briefly, but it has not blown any snow. The paint on augers, impeller, impeller housing and bucket are all free of scratches. 

It seems somewhat poorly assembled. I watched one of the long screws that mounts the electric starter vibrate clean out and fall on the ground while the engine was running. The auger control cable turnbuckle completely unscrewed itself. Every fastener I have checked is looser than it should be.

So tomorrow I am going to:

1) check every fastener I can get to

2) adjust the two cables for auger and traction drive. 

It's not a big deal for the money I saved, and I am a good mechanic so I don't mind going over it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

michaelnel said:


> I watched one of the long screws that mounts the electric starter vibrate clean out and fall on the ground while the engine was running. The auger control cable turnbuckle completely unscrewed itself. Every fastener I have checked is looser than it should be.


LocTite is going to be your friend...


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

tabora said:


> LocTite is going to be your friend...


Having owned quite a few thumpers, we have a long relationship.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen many a loose starter bolts, pretty common if no loctite used ..... Also, that little turnbuckle should have a small not over it to lock it in place so it does not move.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> I have seen many a loose starter bolts, pretty common if no loctite used ..... Also, that little turnbuckle should have a small not over it to lock it in place so it does not move.


Yeah, the jam nut is still there, the thing just unthreaded itself probably because someone failed to jam the jam nut. I may put a dab of blue LocTite on the jam nut.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Coat everything that contacts snow with 3-4 coats of Fluid Film letting 
it dry between coats and you will double your casting distance or more.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

leonz said:


> Coat everything that contacts snow with 3-4 coats of Fluid Film letting
> it dry between coats and you will double your casting distance or more.


Thanks, I have a can here I bought to do my blowers. I don't want to put it on this far away from snow season, but I will before the first storm.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Found a weight I believe. In the service manual for this machine it lists the weight as 256 pounds.


----------

